# Guardiola shock:"Investiremo 1 miliardo sul mercato"



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2018)

Intervistato dalla Bild Guardiola tra il serio e lo scherzoso sgancia una bomba sul prossimo mercato

"Investiremo moltissimo, forse 1000 milioni; il nostro gioco richiede giocatori di grandissima qualità e questi ormai costano moltissimo, per cui ci servirà moltissima liquidità. Senza questi investimenti servirebbe un miracolo per esprimersi ad alti livelli, e io non so fare i miracoli "


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2018)

L'ha detto davvero..ridendo, ma l'ha detto..

Questi hanno disponibilità infinite ragazzi..i botti del PSG richiedono una risposta...


----------



## __king george__ (2 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Intervistato dalla Bild Guardiola tra il serio e lo scherzoso sgancia una bomba sul prossimo mercato
> 
> "Investiremo moltissimo, forse 1000 milioni; il nostro gioco richiede giocatori di grandissima qualità e questi ormai costano moltissimo, per cui ci servirà moltissima liquidità. Senza questi investimenti servirebbe un miracolo per esprimersi ad alti livelli, e io non so fare i miracoli "



beh da come lo dice non sembra tanto una battuta...


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh da come lo dice non sembra tanto una battuta...



Per niente..
Magari 1 miliardo no...ma questi 500 milioni li spendono senza battere ciglio


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Maggio 2018)

Beh era una battuta, detta ridendo.

Certamente il City continuerà ad investire tantissimo come ha sempre fatto.

L'obiettivo del prossimo anno è vincere tutto, hanno preso Guardiola proprio per questo, in fondo.

200 e passa milioni saranno diversi club a spenderli, non solo il City.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'ha detto davvero..ridendo, ma l'ha detto..
> 
> Questi hanno disponibilità infinite ragazzi..i botti del PSG richiedono una risposta...



vero...Mansour ha letto che Al Thani ha speso di più in questi anni e non gli va giù... 

che aspetta a entrare in pista anche Al Maktoum? mica vorrà essere da meno....(in pista con noi ovviamente


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vero...Mansour ha letto che Al Thani ha speso di più in questi anni e non gli va giù...
> 
> che aspetta a entrare in pista anche Al Maktoum? mica vorrà essere da meno....(in pista con noi ovviamente



Sarebbe un sogno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Maggio 2018)

E nel frattempo si squalifica il panathinaikos dalle coppe... Lo sport ormai non esiste più


----------



## Casnop (2 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Intervistato dalla Bild Guardiola tra il serio e lo scherzoso sgancia una bomba sul prossimo mercato
> 
> "Investiremo moltissimo, forse 1000 milioni; il nostro gioco richiede giocatori di grandissima qualità e questi ormai costano moltissimo, per cui ci servirà moltissima liquidità. Senza questi investimenti servirebbe un miracolo per esprimersi ad alti livelli, e io non so fare i miracoli "


Nella sostanza, conferma che egli può allenare solo giocatori di altissimo livello tecnico, un livello più basso non garantisce analogo rendimento al suo calcio. Sembra che abbia detto qualcosa di straordinario, ha semplicemente certificato alcuni suoi limiti. Teniamoci stretto il signor Klopp.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Maggio 2018)

Più Guardiola nel calcio


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh era una battuta, detta ridendo.
> 
> Certamente il City continuerà ad investire tantissimo come ha sempre fatto.
> 
> ...



Il City per me ne spenderà attorno ai 500, potrebbero perfino puntare Messi visto il malessere che ha mostrato l'ultimo periodo al Barca..

vedremo...


----------



## Shmuk (2 Maggio 2018)

Al Maktoum preferisce l'ippica...

Comunuque, a me, questo sbavare per le spese folli di questi mega miliardari non piace. Primo, perché rendono abbastanza poco in rapporto alla montagna di euro messa in gioco, secondo perché non mi piacerebbe vincere così facile. Apprezzo molto più Juventus e Bayern, che dovrebbero essere il nostro modello di riferimento.


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2018)

E che fanno, prendono CR7, Messi, Hazard e Salah?


----------



## __king george__ (2 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> E che fanno, prendono CR7, Messi, Hazard e Salah?



e Kalinic


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e Kalinic


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il City per me ne spenderà attorno ai 500, potrebbero perfino puntare Messi visto il malessere che ha mostrato l'ultimo periodo al Barca..
> 
> vedremo...



500 sono tanti, dovrebbero cedere e non poco oppure inventarsi qualche furbata.

Il FPF vale anche per loro, come per il PSG. I francesi entro il 30 giugno dovranno fare i conti con l'UEFA e cedere qualcuno con ogni probabilità.

Vedremo. Sono casi abbastanza decisivi e importanti per capire che direzione prenderà il calcio mondiale nei prossimi anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Al Maktoum preferisce l'ippica...
> 
> Comunuque, a me, questo sbavare per le spese folli di questi mega miliardari non piace. Primo, perché rendono abbastanza poco in rapporto alla montagna di euro messa in gioco, secondo perché non mi piacerebbe vincere così facile. Apprezzo molto più Juventus e Bayern, che dovrebbero essere il nostro modello di riferimento.



è vero..quando il Milan prendeva Papin e Savicevic per metterli in panchina mi dava fastidio...


----------



## Shmuk (2 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è vero..quando il Milan prendeva Papin e Savicevic per metterli in panchina mi dava fastidio...



Ci arriviamo ai 30 miliardi per Lentini...?


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ci arriviamo ai 30 miliardi per Lentini...?



Ma cosa c'entra?
Il Milan del primo berlusconi ha fatto incetta dei migliori giocatori d'europa: Van Basten, Gullit, Reijkaard, Savicevic, Papin, Donadoni, stavamo per prendere anche Maradona...fino al '96 Berlusconi ha fatto nel calciomercato il bello e cattivo tempo esattamente come fanno oggi questi qua..


----------



## Shmuk (2 Maggio 2018)

Ci vogliono un insieme di cose che si allineano e cospirano, e non solo i soldi. L'Inter di Moratti ha speso ben più del Milan di Berlusconi, che è anche durato più tempo, ed abbiamo visto con quali risultati rispetto alla spesa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ci vogliono un insieme di cose che si allineano e cospirano, e non solo i soldi. L'Inter di Moratti ha speso ben più del Milan di Berlusconi, che è anche durato più tempo, ed abbiamo visto con quali risultati rispetto alla spesa.



Concordo, però sarà sempre più dura competere con queste differenze..il problema è che rischiamo di diventare il trampolino di lancio per le squadre straniere..

Capisci bene che se questi domani decidono che vogliono Romagnoli possono offrici 70 milioni all'istante e al giocatore un ingaggio da 8 netti..e chi lo tiene? 

Così fare progetti diventa impossibile o quasi


----------



## Pitermilanista (2 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Intervistato dalla Bild Guardiola tra il serio e lo scherzoso sgancia una bomba sul prossimo mercato
> 
> "Investiremo moltissimo, forse 1000 milioni; il nostro gioco richiede giocatori di grandissima qualità e questi ormai costano moltissimo, per cui ci servirà moltissima liquidità. Senza questi investimenti servirebbe un miracolo per esprimersi ad alti livelli, e io non so fare i miracoli "



Spero lo facciano, così come il PSG. Barcellona e Real Madrid spendono decine di milioni di euro per corrompere dirugenti UEFA ed arbitri, preferisco mille volte gli sceicchi.


----------



## sacchino (2 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Intervistato dalla Bild Guardiola tra il serio e lo scherzoso sgancia una bomba sul prossimo mercato
> 
> "Investiremo moltissimo, forse 1000 milioni; il nostro gioco richiede giocatori di grandissima qualità e questi ormai costano moltissimo, per cui ci servirà moltissima liquidità. Senza questi investimenti servirebbe un miracolo per esprimersi ad alti livelli, e io non so fare i miracoli "



Ok perfetto 200 milioni Donnarumma, 200 Suso e 100 Bonaventura, gli regaliamo pure Abate ,Kalinic e Silva.
Gli avanzano ancora 2 spicci.


----------



## Victorss (2 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra?
> Il Milan del primo berlusconi ha fatto incetta dei migliori giocatori d'europa: Van Basten, Gullit, Reijkaard, Savicevic, Papin, Donadoni, stavamo per prendere anche Maradona...fino al '96 Berlusconi ha fatto nel calciomercato il bello e cattivo tempo esattamente come fanno oggi questi qua..



Sì ma prima se uno aveva i soldi poteva farne quello che voleva. Invece adesso la maggior parte dei club anche se hanno i soldi per fare grandi campagne acquisti vengono bloccati da questa immensa pagliacciata che è il fair play finanziario.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (2 Maggio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Nella sostanza, conferma che egli può allenare solo giocatori di altissimo livello tecnico, un livello più basso non garantisce analogo rendimento al suo calcio. Sembra che abbia detto qualcosa di straordinario,* ha semplicemente certificato alcuni suoi limiti.* Teniamoci stretto il signor Klopp.


Esatto...ha solo certificato il fatto di essere bravo a mettere in campo campioni e fuoriclasse...vorrei vederlo quando c'è da mangiare il pane secco come si comporta...


----------



## Goro (2 Maggio 2018)

Guardiola è bravo a convincere i presidenti a spendere. Beati i venditori di fumo...


----------



## Casnop (3 Maggio 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Guardiola è bravo a convincere i presidenti a spendere. Beati i venditori di fumo...


Non è un venditore di fumo, ma un tecnico che ha subito una singolare evoluzione ideologica: allenatore del jet set, quasi da globetrotters, egli che ha costruito la sua fortuna con un gruppo ineguagliabile di canterani, laboratorio artigianale su un impianto di calcio collettivista, da piano quinquennale maoista, a reprimere i solipsismi individuali incoerenti con l'Idea, vedasi il contrasto con il divo Zlatan. Un tecnico che ci piaceva per queste istanze demiurgiche, palingenetiche, rivoluzionarie si direbbe, e che ora ritroviamo arrotondato ed invecchiato tra lussi e velluti, e più ne ha più ne vorrebbe. Folgorato sulla via del Golfo Persico. Lo capiamo, certi bonifici a volte splendono di luce propria, ma confessiamo di preferire ancora il tutone del signor Klopp. Con lui, vi è la segreta speranza che un onesto attaccante di Fiorentina e Roma diventi un giorno Salah.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Maggio 2018)

Ecco perché Klopp ti è superiore.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Maggio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ecco perché Klopp ti è superiore.



Quotissimo. Un allenatore che prende potenziali pacchi e li trasforma in fenomeni.

Guardiola è di molto inferiore a Conte/Allegri, sarà bravo ad imprimere una filosofia ma senza gli interpreti farebbe solo figure di emme


----------



## juventino (3 Maggio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ecco perché Klopp ti è superiore.



Quotone.
Perché Pep non ci spiega come mai da quando ha lasciato il Barça non ha fatto manco una finale, nonostante sia l'allenatore che ha speso nettamente più di tutti?


----------



## Goro (3 Maggio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Non è un venditore di fumo, ma un tecnico che ha subito una singolare evoluzione ideologica: allenatore del jet set, quasi da globetrotters, egli che ha costruito la sua fortuna con un gruppo ineguagliabile di canterani, laboratorio artigianale su un impianto di calcio collettivista, da piano quinquennale maoista, a reprimere i solipsismi individuali incoerenti con l'Idea, vedasi il contrasto con il divo Zlatan. Un tecnico che ci piaceva per queste istanze demiurgiche, palingenetiche, rivoluzionarie si direbbe, e che ora ritroviamo arrotondato ed invecchiato tra lussi e velluti, e più ne ha più ne vorrebbe. Folgorato sulla via del Golfo Persico. Lo capiamo, certi bonifici a volte splendono di luce propria, ma confessiamo di preferire ancora il tutone del signor Klopp. Con lui, vi è la segreta speranza che un onesto attaccante di Fiorentina e Roma diventi un giorno Salah.





DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ecco perché Klopp ti è superiore.



Concordo e spero Klopp possa finalmente alzare la Champions


----------

